# Radio Options



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

I am going to buy an 05 GTO 6 Speed. Have you guys installed any aftermarket stuff? I want to keep the stock steering wheel controls and have XM radio. Has anyone upgraded to an aftermarket head unit? Just exploring my options. Glad to see there is a place like roadfly we can post info and questions. Thanks

Jon


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I could not find any information on the compatibility of XM radio and the 200-Watt Blaupunkt sound system. However, XM is offering as one of their grand prizes on the ONE MILLION SUBSCRIBER CAMPAIGN a 2004 GTO with XM radio and service for life. I e-mailed XM Radio and ask what hardware was needed for the 2005 GTO and was the Blaupunkt compatible with XM.

I will let you know what they have to say.


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

I also noticed the contest. I have seen people who have installed computers and aftermarket radios with XM. I want to keep the stock look and feel if possible. Thanks for helping me research.

Jon


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Reply from XM Radio*

XM Radio was not much help, here is the reply I received from them;

"Dear *****,

Thank you for contacting XM Satellite Radio. We apologize for the delay in our response.

We only provide service for XM,we do not sell equipment,or deal with installation, or equipment issues. Please consult with your local retailer, or manufacturer.

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact us at 1-800-XM RADIO. As always please visit us at www.xmradio.com website for more information on how to save money with our multi-year packages.

Listener Care Representatives provide amazing care in dealing with activations, general inquires, trouble shooting and billing care services from:

Monday - Saturday: 6AM - 2 AM EST
Sunday: 8AM - 8 PM EST



Best Regards
Avion Miller
XM Listener Care


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

I called XM and the sales guy didn't know much. He said he knows GM has XM in some of the vehicles. I called GM/Pontiac and talked to a sales rep. She didn't see XM or a CD changer listed as an option. It sounds to me like the radio is coming from the Monaro as well. We'll see when they start rolling off the line. I'm guessing the only way to get XM is to go aftermarket all the way. Has anyone found a mounting kit for a HU or an adapter for the steering wheel controls. I'm going to keep researching. I'll post what I find.

Jon


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Blaupunkt sells Sirius equipment so I wonder if they will ever offer XM. Typcially when a company commits to one type of satellite radio, they stick with it, ie Pioneer, Sony, and Alpine do XM while Blaupunkt, Kenwood, JVC, and Clarion amoung others do Sirius. An example would be http://www.crutchfield.com/S-3ifrvY6s0KY/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=176950&I=023AMERICA. This leads me to believe that GM will have to go to Delphi in the GTO before we see XM as an OEM option.


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

They seem to have XM available in just about every car except the GTO. I have a BMW 540i with the same problem. I was able to add XM to the stock headunit via the CD changer interface and keep the steering wheel controls. Looks to me like the GTO leaves no option but to tear everthing out and start from scratch. Soundgate makes an interface for the steering wheel controls of most GM cars. I'm going to give them a call tommarow and see what they have for the GTO. I'm also looking for options avaiilable for the Monaro. Thanks for the info.

Jon


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*XM Delphi Roady Two*

I have a Delphi Roady two installed in my GTO. It works perfectly and I love it. It has a modulator that puts the signal on the radio dial via the air. I have it professionally installed. No wires show and it looks like it came in the car.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

tskatz, where did they mount the antenna? I'm wondering how/where they could mount it without any wires being visible on the outside of the car.


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

Glad you like the Roady 2. Do you have any photos of the XM antenna and the unit on your dash? Thanks fo your input.

Jon


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*Roady Antenna*

My antenna cable runs down the winshield post under the rubber molding. My antenna is located right next to the edge of the windshield on the drivers side. It's a very small antenna. I will take a photo and post. Maybe a couple of photo's. I am a newby so I need to see how to post photo's. I am sure it's easy.


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

tskatz,

Have you gotten around to taking the pictures yet. I am also looking at installing the Roady2 and was wondering how clean your install looks. Thanks.


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*Very clean...*

I tried to upload a couple of pictures taken with a sony mac. The site said the photo's were too large. I am not sure how to shrink them in size.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I myslef just this past weekend had Sirius installed in my GTO i fell they are both good however Serius has 5 and will have as many as 10 NFL games on every Sunday. Plus Howard Stern goin to Serius is key. Clarion makes a wireless device and all it does is plug into the power port and u got to find a place for the antenna. Mine does work off an FM modulator also. I was told the it is still very hard to take the factory head unit out. This due to the fact that the car is still new and the stero keys are not really available yet. So far so good i think that satlite radio is great. As far as changin the head unit i myself dont see a need w/it being a 6 disk changer which in my mind is a major major plus.


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

The way I see it I have two options. I can keep the stock head unit, add XM or Sirius via FM Modulation or scrap everthing and start from scratch. I would love to keep the stock headunit but I don't like having an external unit for XM. I have found some moldings for removing the stock radio and adding a new head unit. At this time I'm leaning towards removing the stock radio and adding a GPS NAV/Kenwood Music Keg/XM Radio with all new amps and speakers. I'm thinking that SoundGate may offer an adapter for the steering wheel controls in the next year or so. I currently drive a BMW 540i and I had the same problem with it. I'm looking forward to seeing some install photos. I'm not starting the project until mid-2005.


----------

